# Anemómetro p/ Oregon WMR 200



## rbsmr (22 Ago 2011 às 19:00)

Viva!
O meu anemómetro empenou nesta última semana, o que fez com que ficasse sem leituras da velocidade do vento.
Mas o que perguntava é se conhecessem alguma alternativa ao anemómetro da Oregon (WGR800) compatível com a estação da mesma marca?
Obrigado desde já!


----------

